
Africa set to be declared polio free - elorant
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/africa-set-declared-polio-free-nigeria-marks-three-years-without/
======
ga-vu
See what happens when you don't have antivaxxres on a continent?

